# 60'S VINTAGE E.S. PERRY IRIDINOID PEN NIBS SEALED BOX on ebay



## diecast proto (Apr 3, 2011)

if you collect vintage pens, nibs, and writing items you much check my listings of vintage old store items found 

cheers
raed 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OLD-STOCK-FOUND-60S-VINTAGE-E-S-PERRY-IRIDINOID-PEN-NIBS-SEALED-BOX-/221213594408?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33815b9328


----------



## diecast proto (Apr 3, 2011)

ending soon guys


----------



## diecast proto (Apr 3, 2011)

new prices on my nibs and i do combine shipping


----------



## diecast proto (Apr 3, 2011)

more added


----------

